# Motor Barge SPITHEAD



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi to all,
I am new to this site. I hope the readers here may be able to help me, I am looking for any info, photo's and personal memories of the Motor Barge SPITHEAD, built 1915 as an admiralty X-Lighter, 105 foot, approx 160grt.
From my investigations it seems she spent most of her working life as a sand/gravel carrier for the likes of Priors and Horlocks. Later on run by privateers. Of particular interest is approx what year she and all th other X-Lighters were converted for commercial use.
It seems Spithead had a very varied career, I would love to be able to do***ent it to some degree. Any info greatly appreciated.
Thanks and kind regards, Paul.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I joined the Spithead in the summer of 1946 as boy. The Skipper and engineer were both members of the Horlock family, the Mate was from Mistley, if my memory serves me correctly his name was Nobby Finch. At that time we were trading between Ipswich,Mistly and the Thames mostly with grain cargoes. I was in her about two months and was transferred to Horlocks sailing barge Redoubtable.
Robert


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard Paul
I think you are in for a pleasant surprise as there is a photo of 'Spithead' in the Gallery as she is today. 
I think she was also mentioned in an earlier thread by another former crew member - will try and locate the thread in question for you.
Incidentally, F T Everard converted several of these X-Lighters for commercial use after WW1. From memory I think they were nicknamed 'Beetles' and had been designed to serve as water carriers at Gallipoli.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> I joined the Spithead in the summer of 1946 as boy. The Skipper and engineer were both members of the Horlock family, the Mate was from Mistley, if my memory serves me correctly his name was Nobby Finch.
> Robert


Hi Robert
In my Gallery there is a photo of a MN Captain who I am trying to identify and who I believe spent many years with Fred's Navy. Your reference to a 'Nobby' Finch may have put me on the right track - if memory serves me right I think the mystery Captain could have been called Finch and that he came from the Harwich/Mistley area, so perhaps he was related to the chap you sailed with?
Peter


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Robert; 
There are a number of references to, and a photo of Nobby Finch when he was skipper of the Cambria in the late 1920s contained in Jim Uglow's excellent autobiography "Sailorman".
Bruce.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Bruce
Is Jimmy Uglows book still available? I only stayed with barges untill my sixteenth birthday when I became old enough to get on the pool and join the MN proper, if thats the right way of putting it. Jimmy was Skipper of the Will Everard, which at the time was one of the bigger barges on the coast.He was landlord of the Brown Bear pub in Greenhith after he left the sea
Nobby Finch had actually retired, when Horlocks took the Spithead back from the Admiralty they needed a mate so Nobby came out of retirement.

Regards Robert.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Peter
It is possible that the Captain in your gallery and Nobby are related. I am not sure if Nobbby had any children or how many.
The early periods when I first joined Everards they had a big fleet of somewhere in the region of a hundred ships, I was mostly in the tankers so if the gentleman you think maybe a Finch our paths may not have crossed so hence the reason I have never heard of him.

Regards Robert


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Peter
I have had another good look at the photo in your gallery, I am have tried to picture the Nobby Finch I sailed with and can see as far as I can recall a likeness in the facial features. I am sorry that I cannot be more certain as it is over sixty years ago since I last saw Nobby.

Regards Robert


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Many thanks Robert. I do have another photo of the same gent again in his full uniform but on this occasion he was visiting a school to talk about the work of the MN - not something that would happen these days!
Regards
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Robert, I doubt if this book is still in print but here are the details.
"Sailorman a barge masters story" published by Conway Maritime Press Limited. 7 Nelson road, Greenwich, London SE10. 1975. 
isbn 0851770851.
I also knew Jim Uglow over a period of years with Everards, we sailed together on a delivery job in the 1960s, Jim mustered a crew for the delivery, but that is another story.
Bruce.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Bruce
Thanks for the information regarding Jimmy Uglow's book, I will try and get hold of a copy.
Sorry I cannot be more helpful over the MB Spithead. As far as I know Horlocks owned the Spithead before World War Two, she was requisitioned during the war and served in Scapa Flow servicing Naval vessels, When I joined her Horlocks had just had her returned.
If you knew Jimmy Uglow when you were with Fred's Navy you must have spent some time in the back room of the Brown Bear after closing time. They used to have an after hours card school, I never joined in but used to have few whiskeys watching other silly buggers losing their money. You must know Jimmy's son that went to medical school and ended up surgically cutting ham for the ham sandwiches that Jimmy sold inthe pub.

Regards Robert


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the very interesting replies.
Great to have some info on former crew members.
Thanks Robert for the insight into what she was doing in ww2, I had no idea that she was requistioned for duties at scapa flow!! Does anyone know any more about this period of time ? Would it be the case that Horlocks converted her after her duties in gallipoli 1915 ??(after disposal around 1921)
Great to have quality information guys, thanks so much.
Just to let you all know that she is still alive and well, I am part way into a preservation project. I think she is worth the effort given her long and varied history. 
Regards, Paul.


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Hi Bruce
> Thanks for the information regarding Jimmy Uglow's book, I will try and get hold of a copy.
> Sorry I cannot be more helpful over the MB Spithead. As far as I know Horlocks owned the Spithead before World War Two, she was requisitioned during the war and served in Scapa Flow servicing Naval vessels, When I joined her Horlocks had just had her returned.
> If you knew Jimmy Uglow when you were with Fred's Navy you must have spent some time in the back room of the Brown Bear after closing time. They used to have an after hours card school, I never joined in but used to have few whiskeys watching other silly buggers losing their money. You must know Jimmy's son that went to medical school and ended up surgically cutting ham for the ham sandwiches that Jimmy sold inthe pub.
> ...


 Hello Robert; I had forgotten about the card games, but remember the back room where the lads could go wild, devoid of furniture except for bare wooden tables and benches and a ceiling littered with coins wrapped in silver paper. I do remember Jimmy's son, a quite tall and quiet young man.
Bruce.


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

*Motor Barge Spithead. Recent Photo*

Just for your info folks, here is a recent photo of Spithead.
Cheers Paul.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Paul
The windows on the housing look to be different to when I was on her in 1946. Also the thunder box seems to have been removed from the stern.

Regards Robert


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Robert, 
Yes the housing windows were enlarged many years ago, originally had two lights to the front. She still has 2 opening lights to port and 3 to starboard.
Can you recall what this deckhouse was used for and how it was laid out when you were on her?
Showing my ignorance but I presume the thunderbox was the covered head with sloping cover right at the stern?
Thanks for your help.
Regards Paul.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Paul
You are correct regarding the thunderbox aft. As far as I can recall the mate and I slept in cot type bunks in the foc'sle. The deckhouse had two small cabins, one for the Master and the other for the Engineer. There was as I recall a very small space just inside of the deckhouse where there was a small solid fuel stove for cooking on and a messroom where we all ate. I am sure regarding the layout of the deckhousing except for the cooking arrangements.

Regards Robert


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Robert,
Very interesting, could I also ask you about the room or area immediatley below the deckhouse. Its a bit of a mystery to me as there is a steel bulkhead below the front of the deckhouse, what I presume was a full bulkhead to the enginge room( now has a hatchway) and a modernish staircase leading down from just inside the door to the deckhouse. 
I have never really worked out how this was originally laid out or where the access was from.
The thunderbox was I believe cut off in the early seventies around the time of the Shinge Street grounding.
Hope you dont mind me asking lots of questions, but its quite intrigeing actually being able to chat about this sort of thing.
Thanks Paul.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi PAUL
I am 90% positive the was no room below the deckhouse and certainly no modern staircase. There was a bulkhead at the after end of the hold, behind that was the engine room. aft of the deckhouse was a hatch into the engineroom. I do not remember trimming lamps except in the dining area and the fo'csle so there must have been electrical power when the engine was running, paraffin lamps when stopped. There was no bridge control hence the reason for an engineer. It was 62 years ago since I sailed on her so some things are a little hazy now, fell free to ask as much as you like I will try to help as much as I can.

Regards Robert


----------



## Pemcol (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spithead*

Marriages Flour Millers of Felixstowe had a motor barge very similar she was The Miller, I was home on leave in the 50's and my Father worked at the mill he came home one day and mentioned the Miller couldn't sail, because she had no mate. He asked me if I would do a couple of trips to help the skipper out, I did and quite enjoyed it, a bit of an eye opener after being deep see on tankers. If my memory is right she was powered by a Glennifer diesel engine.
Frank R597816


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Frank R597816
I vaguely remember the Miller, she was similar to the Spithead at a first glance, but she certainly was not a Beetle as the Spithead type were called.
I see by your profile you were with Trinity House, I sailed on the Triton for about two months, the 3/O was originaly from Rix and went on to become Supt Navigation systems.

Regards Robert


----------



## Pemcol (Feb 24, 2007)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Frank R597816
> I vaguely remember the Miller, she was similar to the Spithead at a first glance, but she certainly was not a Beetle as the Spithead type were called.
> I see by your profile you were with Trinity House, I sailed on the Triton for about two months, the 3/O was originaly from Rix and went on to become Supt Navigation systems.
> 
> Regards Robert


Robert, I was on the Patricia, Vestal, Ready, and as at that time I was a fireman I was lucky enough to have avoided Triton.
Regards Frank.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Frank
Do remember the NUS representitave at Harwich named Bob Lee. When he knew I was joining the Triton he said ''That ship is manned from every prison in Britain except Holloway.

Regards Robert


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I have just been looking at the coasters remembered website an d it gives a lot more history of the Spithead. According to the website she, along with others of her class were built for the Gallipoli campaign, I certainly have never heard of that.

Regards Robert


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Just so that you know guys, I made the same sort of enquiry about Spithead on the Coasters remembered website. There is indeed some interesting info on there. Spithead and all the other X-Lighters were built for the Gallipoli landings at Suvla bay. They were desinged by the Faversham shipbuilders Pollocks and built at shipyards around the country from mid 1915.
The X-lighters are the little known first ever type of amphibious landing craft ever built. From my research Spithead was around the 3rd or 4th of these craft to be built so she very likley was one of the first to serve at Gallipoli.
A photo showing an X-Lighter at Gallipoli on this page 

http://www.iwm.org.uk/upload/package/2/gallipoli/seasuvla.htm
Regards Paul.


----------



## Pemcol (Feb 24, 2007)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Hi Frank
> Do remember the NUS representitave at Harwich named Bob Lee. When he knew I was joining the Triton he said ''That ship is manned from every prison in Britain except Holloway.
> 
> Regards Robert


Can't say I remember a Bob Lee, must be my age! sorry. Regards Frank.(Thumb)


----------



## jonpaget (Mar 5, 2012)

X 44 iron not steel


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Jon and all, 
Good to see you still thinking about the Spithead. just to say she is still about sitting in her mud berth...
Quite a lot of interest from the UK National historic ships at the moment. She has been designated as a WW1 surviving vessel and their researcher is currently looking into her WW1 service.
If anyone has any info regarding her use during the first World war it would be very helpful. All the best


----------



## jonpaget (Mar 5, 2012)

*MB Spithead*



paul the barge said:


> Hi Jon and all,
> Good to see you still thinking about the Spithead. just to say she is still about sitting in her mud berth...
> Quite a lot of interest from the UK National historic ships at the moment. She has been designated as a WW1 surviving vessel and their researcher is currently looking into her WW1 service.
> If anyone has any info regarding her use during the first World war it would be very helpful. All the best


G,day Paul, hope alls well , info I have , is just what I've always been told by my father who was skipper after Horlocks got her back from scapa flow, she was at Gallipoli ... and was used as a fresh water carrier . He was skipper directly after Peter Horlock, and I'm sure his mate at the time was Knobby Malthouse who still lives in Mistley. Cheers, Jonny.


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Jonny and all,
Thanks for that info, it's really useful to have more little snippets of her life. The guy from the Historics ships committee has been very helpful in trying to trace her early days. 
Although he has been led to believe that she only went to france in WW1 ?? This info having come from a chap who has done a lot of research on the X-Lighters.....But from my own work I know that Spithead was one of the first 8-10 X-Lighters to be built, so would surely have gone straight out to the Gallipoli campaign to do the very job they were designed for?
Very interesting that your own knowledge points to her being a water carrier out there though.
Great to keep in touch Jonny and all the best for the New Year (Pint)everyone.
Best regards, Paul


----------



## david Haggis (Apr 14, 2019)

*spithead*

spithead wear is she now I would like to come and see her I used to own her. can't remember when my memory is not good I would have to think hard.I'm in Norfolk now! I had Spithead and carid sand from Brightlingsea to Wandsworth London. [email protected]


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

David,

paulthebarge has not been on Ships Nostalgia since July last year. Suggest that you try to contact him using the SN site's email or Private Message facilities.

Good luck


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Last I saw was she was based in Sandwich in Kent.


----------



## david Haggis (Apr 14, 2019)

Ron Stringer said:


> David,
> 
> paulthebarge has not been on Ships Nostalgia since July last year. Suggest that you try to contact him using the SN site's email or Private Message facilities.
> 
> Good luck


HI, Ron thanks for the reply how do I get the email off Paul? how do I do that!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

david Haggis said:


> HI, Ron thanks for the reply how do I get the email off Paul? how do I do that!


Find any post by Paul and click on his name (top, left-hand side of the post). A menu will appear from which you select 'View This Member's Profile' and click on it.

At the top of the profile there are a series of tabs across the page, amongst them 'Contact Info'. Selecting that will give you three options - 'Send a Visitor Message to Paul', 'Send a Private Message to Paul' and 'Send an email to Paul'.

Good luck


----------



## paul the barge (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Folks,
Thanks Ron for the assistance,
Hello to David, would be really good to get in touch and have a chat about the old gal. Happy for you to come and see her too.
Could you send me a private message Dave? we can go from there.
Thanks all.
Best Paul


----------



## captbky (Sep 11, 2017)

*Nobby Clark*

Fond memories of Spithead and other barges observed at Mistley Quay as a youngster. Nobby Clark I seem to recall had quite a substantial build, and I don't know how true this is, but was reputed to be able to hoist a sail speedily on a barge by climbing the mast, grabbing a halyard and gliding down on to the deck. - Bombie


----------



## FLOATSYA (Jan 2, 2022)

paul the barge said:


> Hi to all,
> I am new to this site. I hope the readers here may be able to help me, I am looking for any info, photo's and personal memories of the Motor Barge SPITHEAD, built 1915 as an admiralty X-Lighter, 105 foot, approx 160grt.
> From my investigations it seems she spent most of her working life as a sand/gravel carrier for the likes of Priors and Horlocks. Later on run by privateers. Of particular interest is approx what year she and all th other X-Lighters were converted for commercial use.
> It seems Spithead had a very varied career, I would love to be able to do***ent it to some degree. Any info greatly appreciated.
> Thanks and kind regards, Paul.


*Happy New Year to All*



Not sure if these links have already been posted.






Name Spithead | National Historic Ships







www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk





www.ww1britainssurvivingvessels.org.uk


----------

